# Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T [solved]

## jezaustin

Hi guys,

I'm trying out a nova-T 500 card using media-tv/v4l-dvb-hg-0.1-r2.

modprobe dvb-usb-dib0700 succeeds, but I noticed that it was complaining about missing firmware. The driver pulls in media-tv/linuxtv-dvb-firmware-2007.04.13, which installs /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw, while the kernel module requires dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw.

I found a file of this name from http://devinheitmueller.com/801e/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw . This leads to reports of success:

```
 $ dmesg | grep dvb-usb 

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'

dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in warm state.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 50 msecs.

dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T successfully initialized and connected.
```

However, I attempted to run dvbscan, I get a kernel oops:

```
dvb_core: exports duplicate symbol dvb_unregister_adapter (owned by kernel)

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 000001c0

 printing eip:

c02a854f

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#1]

PREEMPT 

Modules linked in: wlan_wep fuse mt2060 wlan_scan_sta ath_rate_sample snd_intel8x0 dvb_usb_dib0700 dib7000p dib7000m snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus ath_pci dvb_usb wlan snd_pcm dib3000mc nvidia(P) snd_timer dibx000_common snd analog snd_page_alloc dib0070 pcspkr parport_pc gameport ath_hal(P) parport tsdev

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c02a854f>]    Tainted: P        VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.23-tuxonice-r10 #2)

EIP is at dvb_frontend_open+0x88/0x1cf

eax: f474bf00   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000000   edx: f474bf00

esi: 00000000   edi: f79ad800   ebp: 00000000   esp: f2f61e98

ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 0000  gs: 0033  ss: 0068

Process dvbscan (pid: 7008, ti=f2f60000 task=f4665500 task.ti=f2f60000)

Stack: 00000000 c0169c9f c191dcc0 0d400003 f474bf00 f7a2e804 00000000 c04fdd40 

       00000001 f474bf00 c02a3084 f7a2e804 00000003 00000000 c04fdce0 00000000 

       f7a2e804 c016a208 f474bf00 00000003 f474bf00 f7a2e804 00000000 c016a0a6 

Call Trace:

 [<c0169c9f>] cdev_get+0x4b/0x5f

 [<c02a3084>] dvb_device_open+0xcf/0x144

 [<c016a208>] chrdev_open+0x162/0x17e

 [<c016a0a6>] chrdev_open+0x0/0x17e

 [<c0166599>] __dentry_open+0xdf/0x18b

 [<c01666bf>] nameidata_to_filp+0x24/0x33

 [<c0166700>] do_filp_open+0x32/0x39

 [<c0166432>] get_unused_fd_flags+0x4f/0xd0

 [<c016674b>] do_sys_open+0x44/0xc5

 [<c0166805>] sys_open+0x1c/0x1e

 [<c0103d06>] sysenter_past_esp+0x5f/0x85

 =======================

Code: 00 89 f8 ff d1 85 c0 89 c6 79 12 8b 54 24 10 8b 44 24 14 e8 d8 a7 ff ff e9 4b 01 00 00 8b 44 24 10 f6 40 18 03 0f 84 3d 01 00 00 <83> a5 c0 01 00 00 fe c7 85 cc 01 00 00 ff ff ff ff c7 85 d0 01 

EIP: [<c02a854f>] dvb_frontend_open+0x88/0x1cf SS:ESP 0068:f2f61e98
```

So I'm wondering if my off-piste firmware is to blame. I'm worried that the driver and firmware packages from gentoo seem to be out of sync. Can anyone help me with selecting better ebuilds or finding better firmware or general DVB advice?

Thanks very much,

Jez.Last edited by jezaustin on Wed Apr 22, 2009 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mijenix

there are some firmware option for the kernel maybe that helps.

"Device Drivers" -> "Generic Driver Options"

----------

## jezaustin

Well, here's what I have:

```
#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

```

But apart from CONFIG_FW_LOADER, not sure what effect those would have on externally built modules.

J.

----------

## jezaustin

A fresh install on that machine (reinstall was planned as I'm delegating it to a server anyway) and a look at www.linuxtv.org before starting, and it all went fine. Don't know what was wrong before, but it probably would have been fine the first time if I'd done the research first -- I was just impatient to test the card!

----------

